# Tormach 1100 Measurement Please



## freeidaho (Feb 18, 2014)

Howdy,
As you can probably tell by my questions I am designing and building a base for a soon to be ordered Tormach 1100 Series 3.

A friend just pointed out to me that the dimensions I have been using from the Tormach web site are for a Series 1.

So if one of y'all would be so kind, I'd really appreciate two  measurements.  See attached drawings.  One is the measurement from the  centerline of the mill to the outside of the electrical cabinet.  The  second is with the table all the way to the left.  The measurement from  the centerline of the mill to the left end of the table.

Since I am currently space limited, these two dimensions will allow me  to make sure my base is big enough to fit the mill and its operating  envelope, but not waste any floor space.

Thank you very much,

kr


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 20, 2014)

My understanding is that the difference between the Series 1 and 2 is the motor speed controller and the difference between 2 and 3 are the stepper motors and drivers.  There are also some other electrical differences, I beleive, but I don't think there are any differences in the mechanical dimensions or travels of the machine.  They sell kits on the Tormach website to upgrade from series 1 and 2 to series 3.  You can always give them a call, I've only called them once, but they were very helpful.


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 20, 2014)

cj,
Thanks for the help.  However, I know that the Series 3 electrical cabinet is a different size than is shown on the Tormach drawings of the Series 1.  We also know that the base changed for Series 3, and Tormach provides a drawing with the new bolt hole spacing.

So, in short, I really don't want to guess.

Thanks again,

kr


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 21, 2014)

Howdy,
I don't know if anyone is following this thread but I got Series 3 measurements from two different people and they match, so I feel comfortable sharing them.

WIth the table to the far left, the centerline of the mill's column to the left most edge of the table is 39" (Actually the left edge of the cover over the y-axis drive motor, not the table itself.)
 (The Series 1 document I have shows 36.25".)  That is 2.75" longer.  Using the Series 1 measurement would have been a serious mistake.

The measurement from the centerline of the mill's column to the right most edge of the electrical cabinet is 27.75", excluding the hinges, mains disconnect switch and 4th axis connector.
(The Series 1 document I have shows 27.5")

The measurement from the centerline of the mill's column to the outside edge of the mains disconnect switch located on the side of the electrical cabinet is 29.25".

So I am very glad I tracked down these measurements and didn't assume....

I hope this helps someone else.

kr


----------

